# I Just Want My Camper Back!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The phone rang and the voice on the other end said "She's ready" YEAH! It only took 5 months - but, hey, she has a new nose, the toilet ball-gasket was replaced, the microwave re-seated, and the inside tracks for the rear-slide have been replaced (ALL under warranty) and, because Keystone continuously sent the wrong parts, it took 5 months to get this all done so the dealership also winterized and stored her for the winter. That was yesterday.

Off we went to the dealer this morning. The 1st 'black mark' came when I saw a charge for them having winterized her. Ohhhhhh no! No way would they have needed to winterize her if she had been "home in 2 weeks" as scheduled. No problem - they ate the charge. We got outside as they pulled her around to the pick-up area (blocking in 4 cars), dropped her there for us to hitch our truck up, and we saw no tell-tale Orange-thing on the front. Seems that, at some time after we saw her in Jan, they removed the Hensley Hitch to pull her back into the bay. Now - they hadn't done that any other time, including 2 months earlier when they had her inside for the work that they _did_ complete then. They didn't need to do this as we had specifically left the stinger so they could easily haul her around with the tractor (as they have done many times before). Anyway, we finally found the hitch, in several pieces, in a cardboard box in the cargo bay (they couldn't tell us they'd removed it??) Sooooo...on a rather gray and cool (threatening to rain) Saturday morning, Kathy was covered in grease and oil as she rebuilt the hitch in an unusually busy parking lot. (Yup...we were still blocking in those 4 cars). As I lined the truck up for the eventual hitching, I noticed Kath back on the ground seemingly wrestling with the Orange. The head wouldn't pivot to the left side, although it seemed to move freely to the right. Long story short - the hitch, in several pieces, is in the truck back-end, Puff is sitting in place at the dealer (don't know how they'll get those cars out), the dealer will deliver Puff to the house on Monday, and we have 1 frozen Hensley Hitch. If Hensley can't tell us how to "unfreeze" this (we have a few suspicions ...none of which are good) then the dealer will be buying us a new Hensley (already discussed with them!!) This could end up being really expensive Warranty Service work - - - for them!









Stay tuned...


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow welcome to Keystone warranty service. Im not sure you have kept up on my Keystone/General Rv drama,but this all sounds too familiar.Glad im not the only one going through this.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Sooo sorry to hear about this Wolfie.... And after all the raves you have given them!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

puffer said:


> Wow welcome to Keystone warranty service. Im not sure you have kept up on my Keystone/General Rv drama,but this all sounds too familiar.Glad im not the only one going through this.


I did see your thread and am sorry to hear your situation. I hope it gets worked out soon.

Although we weren't crazy about the time it's taken to get the work done, it really wasn't any big deal and there was never a question that the work would be done. btw - we have an excellent dealer who has, for 3 years, treated us exceptionally well. We, in turn, have worked hard to be reasonable AND to speak highly of them each time they have "Done Good") We weren't gonna be camping in New England from Nov. 'till May, anyway, and there were probably others who were heading to warmer climes with their campers, so .... so shirt off our backs. It might as well be stored there, as here...and they could work on our camper in between other more time-critical service. What we are NOT ok with is the fact that the hitch is - at least for the moment - BROKEN!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

russlg said:


> Sooo sorry to hear about this Wolfie.... And after all the raves you have given them!


Thanks. But they can still get raves - depending on what happens from here and how they handle it. I'm confident that they will "take care of us" - the head of Service was there this morning, we showed him the problem, he said "good words" about us a customers, and - as he knows the hitch was fine when we delivered her in November - said they would replace it if it really was broken. I so have confidence in them - we were just REALLY disappointed and frustrated NOT to bring her home this morning. But - hey - her nose looks GREAT!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Wolfie,
Remember....look on the bright side............................................................................
.................








OK I'll re-post when I think of something good.
Brian


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> The phone rang and the voice on the other end said "She's ready" YEAH! It only took 5 months - but, hey, she has a new nose, the toilet ball-gasket was replaced, the microwave re-seated, and the inside tracks for the rear-slide have been replaced (ALL under warranty) and, because Keystone continuously sent the wrong parts, it took 5 months to get this all done so the dealership also winterized and stored her for the winter. That was yesterday.
> 
> Off we went to the dealer this morning. The 1st 'black mark' came when I saw a charge for them having winterized her. Ohhhhhh no! No way would they have needed to winterize her if she had been "home in 2 weeks" as scheduled. No problem - they ate the charge. We got outside as they pulled her around to the pick-up area (blocking in 4 cars), dropped her there for us to hitch our truck up, and we saw no tell-tale Orange-thing on the front. Seems that, at some time after we saw her in Jan, they removed the Hensley Hitch to pull her back into the bay. Now - they hadn't done that any other time, including 2 months earlier when they had her inside for the work that they _did_ complete then. They didn't need to do this as we had specifically left the stinger so they could easily haul her around with the tractor (as they have done many times before). Anyway, we finally found the hitch, in several pieces, in a cardboard box in the cargo bay (they couldn't tell us they'd removed it??) Sooooo...on a rather gray and cool (threatening to rain) Saturday morning, Kathy was covered in grease and oil as she rebuilt the hitch in an unusually busy parking lot. (Yup...we were still blocking in those 4 cars). As I lined the truck up for the eventual hitching, I noticed Kath back on the ground seemingly wrestling with the Orange. The head wouldn't pivot to the left side, although it seemed to move freely to the right. Long story short - the hitch, in several pieces, is in the truck back-end, Puff is sitting in place at the dealer (don't know how they'll get those cars out), the dealer will deliver Puff to the house on Monday, and we have 1 frozen Hensley Hitch. If Hensley can't tell us how to "unfreeze" this (we have a few suspicions ...none of which are good) then the dealer will be buying us a new Hensley (already discussed with them!!) This could end up being really expensive Warranty Service work - - - for them!
> 
> ...


 Oh Man..... This is not good. Seems front end equipment is a running thing. CI had to replace my Tongue Jack foot because it came up missing. For the third time. And there was "Scuff" drivers side rear. I think service needs to tighten up a bit. They may see hundreds of these units buch each of us have just one.

If you need help Judi and kath, give me a buzz. Can't help with the Hensley, don't know much about it but I am there for you other wise!

Me


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

puffer said:


> Wow welcome to Keystone warranty service. Im not sure you have kept up on my Keystone/General Rv drama,but this all sounds too familiar.Glad im not the only one going through this.


 Puffer, Just so you know, Campers Inn has a done a great job of things in the past. Don't know what's going on there now, but the past service and sales has been great.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am lucky I can do my own work. I have no idea how you guys put up with the dealers.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

This may sound dumb becuase I know that you have had that hitch for years but there is a metal piece that drops inside the hensley receiver to keep it straight until the stinger goes in. If that hitch moved with the stinger in and then they removed it on an angle it will only move in one direction until you push it up by hand and turn it to the straight position. Hope all goes well camping season is here.

John


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I once took my trailer into get the furnace fixed. too make a long story short the dealer left the heat on for a week and ran out all the propane. They then tried to charge me for 60 gallons of propane to refill the bottles. That made me laugh out load in the dealership...I didnt pay!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I am lucky I can do my own work. I have no idea how you guys put up with the dealers.


I'll second that. 
JOhn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't help with the Hensley, don't know much about it but I am there for you other wise!

Me
[/quote]

translation: if you need help drinking cold beer and talking about the situation, I'm there for ya friend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

malibutay said:


> I once took my trailer into get the furnace fixed. too make a long story short the dealer left the heat on for a week and ran out all the propane. They then tried to charge me for 60 gallons of propane to refill the bottles. That made me laugh out load in the dealership...I didnt pay!


That is a good one.....did they want to charge you to store the trailer on their lot while they were working on it as well?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Wow welcome to Keystone warranty service. Im not sure you have kept up on my Keystone/General Rv drama,but this all sounds too familiar.Glad im not the only one going through this.


 Puffer, Just so you know, Campers Inn has a done a great job of things in the past. Don't know what's going on there now, but the past service and sales has been great.

Eric
[/quote]

At this point its way to late to change dealers.Or manufacturer for that matter. I do belive most of the side of my camper is in pieces at this point.I guess if all the interior doesnt blow out down the highway i may be able to move to a different dealer.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! and I thought I had it bad when we first got our TT and had to have the kitchen window resealed! I guess customer service is a thing of the past. I can only imagine the issues I would run into if I provided that level of service for patients in the hospital!!

I guess we'll have lots to share around the campfire at the rally!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the sympathy, guys! Puff is home - naked in the front - but, at least she's home. Camper's Inn pulled her in first thing this morning just as they said they would. We've talked to Hensley and will remount the hitch, hook the truck up and try to pull the hitch out of the jam. Hensley thinks it may have - somehow - gotten jammed over to the side and needs the force/weight of the truck pulling against the TT to straighten it out. Let's hope so (otherwise, the hitch gets shipped back to Hensley and our Spring camping could be in jeopardy). If it's not pouring tomorrow evening (as is forecasted), we'll give it a whirl.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, guys! Puff is home - naked in the front - but, at least she's home. Camper's Inn pulled her in first thing this morning just as they said they would. We've talked to Hensley and will remount the hitch, hook the truck up and try to pull the hitch out of the jam. Hensley thinks it may have - somehow - gotten jammed over to the side and needs the force/weight of the truck pulling against the TT to straighten it out. Let's hope so (otherwise, the hitch gets shipped back to Hensley and our Spring camping could be in jeopardy). If it's not pouring tomorrow evening (as is forecasted), we'll give it a whirl.


Do you need a truck to help get that Hensley straightened out? Yes, Yes, Yes I know the Tundra is "considered a truck and everything...just sayin'


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, guys! Puff is home - naked in the front - but, at least she's home. Camper's Inn pulled her in first thing this morning just as they said they would. We've talked to Hensley and will remount the hitch, hook the truck up and try to pull the hitch out of the jam. Hensley thinks it may have - somehow - gotten jammed over to the side and needs the force/weight of the truck pulling against the TT to straighten it out. Let's hope so (otherwise, the hitch gets shipped back to Hensley and our Spring camping could be in jeopardy). If it's not pouring tomorrow evening (as is forecasted), we'll give it a whirl.


Do you need a truck to help get that Hensley straightened out? Yes, Yes, Yes I know the Tundra is "considered a truck and everything...just sayin'








[/quote]

Ouch!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to take my ProPride Off for Warranty work.....the dealer said that they had a problem with one onetime...............so they need it off...........i either pay for them to take it off or do it myself.........I did not buy new from this dealer..................so i see where they are coming from.......they use a Skid Steer for tight maneuvering that they need.............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, guys! Puff is home - naked in the front - but, at least she's home. Camper's Inn pulled her in first thing this morning just as they said they would. We've talked to Hensley and will remount the hitch, hook the truck up and try to pull the hitch out of the jam. Hensley thinks it may have - somehow - gotten jammed over to the side and needs the force/weight of the truck pulling against the TT to straighten it out. Let's hope so (otherwise, the hitch gets shipped back to Hensley and our Spring camping could be in jeopardy). If it's not pouring tomorrow evening (as is forecasted), we'll give it a whirl.


Do you need a truck to help get that Hensley straightened out? Yes, Yes, Yes I know the Tundra is "considered a truck and everything...just sayin'







[/quote]
Ouch!![/quote]
Pay no attention to him, Clarke. He's still licking his wounds from NEEDING the Tundra (and me) to pull HIS camper out of MY yard a few weeks ago. Never saw a Ford's wheels spin quite so fast or sink quite so far into GRASS. Yeah - the ground was a *little* mushy but the Tundra handled that big 'ole TT !! And, before you step in it start up again, egregg .... you _did_ take your camper home that night...didn't you? And you _are_ leaving the State with it this Friday....aren't you?









btw, about those really deep ruts in the field ... the ones you were gonna come fill/fix







Not to worry, buddy. I wouldn't want you to get stuck again trying to make your truck haul all that fill dirt over here .... Besides, the ducks are enjoying the new pools. Have a great trip ... Thelma & Louis will *watch* the house while you're gone


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Stick a Miata in those ruts hole filled









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the sympathy, guys! Puff is home - naked in the front - but, at least she's home. Camper's Inn pulled her in first thing this morning just as they said they would. We've talked to Hensley and will remount the hitch, hook the truck up and try to pull the hitch out of the jam. Hensley thinks it may have - somehow - gotten jammed over to the side and needs the force/weight of the truck pulling against the TT to straighten it out. Let's hope so (otherwise, the hitch gets shipped back to Hensley and our Spring camping could be in jeopardy). If it's not pouring tomorrow evening (as is forecasted), we'll give it a whirl.


Do you need a truck to help get that Hensley straightened out? Yes, Yes, Yes I know the Tundra is "considered a truck and everything...just sayin'







[/quote]
Ouch!![/quote]
Pay no attention to him, Clarke. He's still licking his wounds from NEEDING the Tundra (and me) to pull HIS camper out of MY yard a few weeks ago. Never saw a Ford's wheels spin quite so fast or sink quite so far into GRASS. Yeah - the ground was a *little* mushy but the Tundra handled that big 'ole TT !! And, before you step in it start up again, egregg .... you _did_ take your camper home that night...didn't you? And you _are_ leaving the State with it this Friday....aren't you?









btw, about those really deep ruts in the field ... the ones you were gonna come fill/fix







Not to worry, buddy. I wouldn't want you to get stuck again trying to make your truck haul all that fill dirt over here .... Besides, the ducks are enjoying the new pools. Have a great trip ... Thelma & Louis will *watch* the house while you're gone








[/quote]

Yeah, I have been up to my eyeballs with work and stuff. I was serious about filling the ruts, though. I will do that because I feel bad about making such a mess....

On the other hand I am SURE that I loosened more than the dirt up for you....









Okay, okay the extra two wheel pulling did the trick. I'll give you that and I am grateful.....

Wolfie to the rescue i guess!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> *Wolfie to the rescue i guess!*


What did you say? I'm not sure we all could hear you ....

I could have sworn I heard something about a triple dog dare, too ...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


Ask Eric to tell the fireworks story....at Wolfwood.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


Ask Eric to tell the fireworks story....at Wolfwood.
[/quote]
Again ???


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


For us Tundra owners, you know it!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


Ask Eric to tell the fireworks story....at Wolfwood.
[/quote]
Again ???















[/quote]

yes! ya know, the one about how he tried to mame you and burn Wolfwood to the ground. Hmm...why is always trying to hurt Wolfwood or it's inhabitants? you should be scared Judi, very scared







.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add this:


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So you ask about the Munition of Mayhem? The Rocket of Ruin?! The Wolfie Seeking Missile of Doom?!

MMMMWWWWHHHAAAAAA!!!!!









It was a mere flesh wound at best......still, emblazoned on my retina, the image of Wolfie surrounded by dozens of multi colored sparks wrapped in a cloud of smoke framed by a shock wave......

Ahh yes..... Shock and Awe....Brentwood Style. It was a good day.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Oh, I forgot to add this:


 Keep it up and we'll have members blowing coffee out of thier noses again...Remember how many keyboards were lost?

Flirting with disaster...I am tellin' ya!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> So you ask about the Munition of Mayhem? The Rocket of Ruin?! The Wolfie Seeking Missile of Doom?!
> 
> MMMMWWWWHHHAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Wolfie..I can hear the pure JOY in his voice. Oh no, it's NOT remorse my friend, it's pure evil JOY. Run Wolfie, Run!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Run? Who are you kidding?

Eric is the one running - - - taking his whole family and leaving town.









Even Kathy is counting the days


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Run? Who are you kidding?
> 
> Eric is the one running - - - taking his whole family and leaving town.
> 
> ...


oh I get it, he's running in fear and disguising it as a vacation. He's a sissy la la and a scaredy cat.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just calling in re-enforcements folks.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


For us Tundra owners, you know it!!!








[/quote]
Bernie, I do apologize for not having a video. But the look on his face was just so pathetic when he came back up to the house, declaring that he "_really_ wanted to take the camper home that day but the Ford was just sinking deeper & deeper. He'd come back after the ground had dried a bit." He clearly had been beaten. Such a face. I knew the Tundra could handle it and I just grabbed the keys. Didn't even think of the camera in this hour of need. Now, I must say. Eric stood by his truck and resisted. He just couldn't handle the idea. (Of course, I'm still not sure if it was the idea of the Tundra or me saving his A$$ that was making him *just a bit* edgy*). Some counseling and encouragement from another (male) Outbacker who called in from Canada seemed to do the trick and Eric caved. WALA - the camper was pulled out (oh - did I mention it was also pulled UP A WET, GRASSY HILL?). I really should have had the video camera out but I was just so overwhelmed by being able to help such a good friend in his hour of need. Heck, it could have become a great new Toyota commercial .... "Step aside, Ford. Tundra is here!" But then - I was driving so it would have been Eric holding the camera. I guess sobbing can be dubbed out, tho' - huh? But what about the uncontrollable shaking ???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Run? Who are you kidding?
> 
> Eric is the one running - - - taking his whole family and leaving town.
> 
> ...


oh I get it, he's running in fear and disguising it as a vacation. He's a sissy la la and a scaredy cat.[/quote]

Oh - I wouldn't go so far as to call names, Doxie. Eric's not a sissy. Heck - he had mud all over him that day in the field. And he was a brave Big Boy to come up to the house and fess up to the *little dilemma* he was facing. I just think that - maybe - MAYBE - he's come to his senses a bit and he KNOWS when to leave town....


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


For us Tundra owners, you know it!!!








[/quote]
Bernie, I do apologize for not having a video. But the look on his face was just so pathetic when he came back up to the house, declaring that he "_really_ wanted to take the camper home that day but the Ford was just sinking deeper & deeper. He'd come back after the ground had dried a bit." He clearly had been beaten. Such a face. I knew the Tundra could handle it and I just grabbed the keys. Didn't even think of the camera in this hour of need. Now, I must say. Eric stood by his truck and resisted. He just couldn't handle the idea. (Of course, I'm still not sure if it was the idea of the Tundra or me saving his A$ that was making him *just a bit* edgy*). Some counseling and encouragement from another (male) Outbacker who called in from Canada seemed to do the trick and Eric caved. WALA - the camper was pulled out (oh - did I mention it was also pulled UP A WET, GRASSY HILL?). I really should have had the video camera out but I was just so overwhelmed by being able to help such a good friend in his hour of need. Heck, it could have become a great new Toyota commercial .... "Step aside, Ford. Tundra is here!" But then - I was driving so it would have been Eric holding the camera. I guess sobbing can be dubbed out, tho' - huh? But what about the uncontrollable shaking ???
[/quote]

I would have paid money to witness that...









Hope you get all fixed up to make it to Gettysburg.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> *I would have paid money to witness that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not as much as he paid for you not to ....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm not sure if yall know this or not? This is VERY entertaining!!!!!


Ask Eric to tell the fireworks story....at Wolfwood.
[/quote]
Again ???















[/quote]

yes! ya know, the one about how he tried to mame you and burn Wolfwood to the ground. Hmm...why is always trying to hurt Wolfwood or it's inhabitants? you should be scared Judi, very scared







.
[/quote]

Ahh, yes... Good times!









Not to mention the 'Rumble in the Jungle' and the remodeling stories... Okay, maybe reliving that last one would not be such a good idea, but the fireworks story... I could listen to that one over and over and over again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Run? Who are you kidding?
> 
> Eric is the one running - - - taking his whole family and leaving town.
> 
> ...


oh I get it, he's running in fear and disguising it as a vacation. He's a sissy la la and a scaredy cat.[/quote]

Oh - I wouldn't go so far as to call names, Doxie. Eric's not a sissy. Heck - he had mud all over him that day in the field. And he was a brave Big Boy to come up to the house and fess up to the *little dilemma* he was facing. I just think that - maybe - MAYBE - he's come to his senses a bit and he KNOWS when to leave town....
[/quote]

Methinks the story has been some what......embelished..... Twas Wolfwood with shocked look on her as the transmission ground itself to a stop.

Nice Blue Toyota Tundra...40K?
Abasing yourself in front of Wolfie...Very expensive

Watching Wolfwood stare at the instrument panel with shocked look, wrinkled brow, mouthing (ahem) Words.. at a motionless truck......

You Betcha.....

Priceless!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Methinks the story has been some what......embelished..... Twas Wolfwood with shocked look on her as the transmission ground itself to a stop.
> 
> Nice Blue Toyota Tundra...40K?
> Abasing yourself in front of Wolfie...Very expensive
> ...


Not NEAR as priceless as hearing the words uttered from the very mouth of OutbackerMan.....*"OH. NO, WOLFIE. I BROKE YOUR TRUCK!!!!" * You actually thought you were gonna be buying a Tundra that day, didn't you?







Nah ... _Herself_ is fine. Just temporarily overcome with the excitement of the day (lucky for you







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ....but the fireworks story... *I could listen to that one over and over and over again! *


You We Everyone already has!!! (except those who are newbies and have been saved that special sort of suffering....







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ....but the fireworks story... *I could listen to that one over and over and over again! *


You We Everyone already has!!! (except those who are newbies and have been saved that special sort of suffering....







)
[/quote]
hmmm...might have to go fishing for that story and bring it the front for the newbies...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolfie, Wolfie, Wolfie......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....but the fireworks story... *I could listen to that one over and over and over again! *


You We Everyone already has!!! (except those who are newbies and have been saved that special sort of suffering....







)
[/quote]
hmmm...might have to go fishing for that story and bring it the front for the newbies...
[/quote]

Doxie, Doxie, Doxie.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> ....but the fireworks story... *I could listen to that one over and over and over again! *


You We Everyone already has!!! (except those who are newbies and have been saved that special sort of suffering....







)
[/quote]
hmmm...might have to go fishing for that story and bring it the front for the newbies...
[/quote]

Doxie, Doxie, Doxie.....
[/quote]

Found it!









Fireworks....Egregg Style


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

After several years of being around Wolfie I should have learned by now that a Digital Camera or Video Camera are necessary items.

I have also found that they are necessary at Rally's as well. the more Outbackers that get together (at least here in the North East) the more zany it gets!

There have been more than a few times i wish I had my camera with me.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> There have been more than a few times i wish I had my camera with me.
> [/b][/color]
> Eric


...and just as many when I was glad you didn't


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> There have been more than a few times i wish I had my camera with me.
> [/b][/color]
> Eric


...and just as many when I was glad you didn't








[/quote]

AHH ! A hint that maybe, just maybe some of the stories spun may in fact have a bit of truth to them...Hmmmm???

But your right! Oh my Lord are you right.....










Gad I just did it again.....


----------

